# Can't break 4 month old puppy from peeing on soft things!!



## k_anderson (Oct 12, 2015)

We've had our 4 month old puppy for 9 weeks now and have been working on potty training since day 1. She was slow to start but finally got to the point where she is very consistent about going to the door and scratching and whining until we take her out. She pees and poops very well outside. We praise her every time she goes. The problem we have is that we keep her confined to our first floor which is tile and hardwood unless she is sleeping at night in a crate in our bedroom. She will not go on these hard surfaces but as soon as we put anything soft down like a rug or a bed for her she pees on it. She has a pad in her crate that she won't pee on and she can hold her urine all night. We don't really know where to go from here because she knows to go outside she just won't if there's anything soft out. Our whole upstairs is carpeted and I am so afraid to let her up there because I don't want our carpet ruined. I am at a loss! Please tell me someone knows how to fix this!! Oh and we have already had her checked for a UTI and that is not it.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm curious if the breeder used pee pads possibly. Just an idea.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

For right now, I would not put anything soft down for her. She seems to associate this with peeing. Keep her bed in her crate as she seems to not urinate on that. If/when you let her upstairs, have her tethered to you so you can quickly scoop her up and move outside when/if she begins to squat. 

Frankly, my last pup was the most challenging to date (and not my first pup!) - she was a year old when she finally quit thinking she should be able to toilet inside.

(Ok last paragraph is maybe not encouraging BUT she did finally "get it")


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

My parents had this problem with their puppy. Had to take up every throw rug and mat in the house. She outgrew it.


----------

